# Bargain Books May 2009



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Post your bargain books here! Think you've found a really good price on a book? Or the price on a bestseller has dropped? Post here! Free books have a separate thread....

For the April Bargain Books thread, go here:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,6259.0.html

(Authors: This thread is now only for members to post their bargain finds. For your own books, please start a separate thread in the Book Bazaar! You may bump it occasionally (no more than once a week, please!) to promote your book, to post news and to talk to your fans! Thanks!)

Betsy


----------



## David J. Guyton (Jan 6, 2009)

$2.80


$0.99


$0.99


$9.99 but includes 3 books


$0.99


----------



## BookishMom (Oct 30, 2008)

"Once Bitten, Twice Shy" is $1.00 now (was free for about 5 minutes  ). Don't know how long they'll offer it for this, but here goes...

http://www.amazon.com/Once-Bitten-Twice-Shy-ebook/dp/B000WW0LGE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1241193804&sr=1-1


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Here's the pretty picture link:



Thanks for posting it when it was free, I was one of the lucky ones to get it then.  (Hey, saving a buck means I can get another 99-cent book from one of our resident authors! )

Since it appears that this is probably the official "Orbit Book for a Buck" for May, my guess is that it will be available for the whole month (and that the earlier $0.00 price was an error by Amazon...lucky for some of us!).


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

99 cent kindle books:


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

My novel, Waiting For Spring, is $3.19. All the proceeds will be donated to Spruce Run, a domestic abuse project here in Maine that provides information and support to all people affected by domestic abuse.

A recently divorced woman trudges out of one small, Maine town and into an even smaller one, hoping to escape her pain. Instead she finds herself surrounded by people who are trudging on, just like her. Waiting for things to get better. Waiting for spring.

Warning: There's lots of salty language in my novel. Lots of sex, too. If it was a movie it would definitely be rated "R."


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Phoenix Tales is one of the best collections of stories I have read in years. Whether the price changes or not, I recommend it. I delighted that it's coming to Kindlebords attention.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

_--corrected link. Thanks to Crebel for posting the correct link! Betsy_

Pretty good deal right now.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,7183.0.html


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

Came across this last night. Good book for $1.99.



Update 5/18/2009: This book is now #2 on Amazon Kindle bestseller list.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Got this e-mail from Fictionwise:

LAST CHANCE: RAISE SHIELDS - RED ALERT: HUGE SAVINGS ON STAR TREK!

Stardate 05.08.2009: Fictionwise boldly goes were no eBook store has gone before with huge rebates on all Star Trek eBooks! We've set our phasers on SAVE with a truly stunning deal that only a Romulan (or Tribble) would ignore. Beam all your favorite Star Trek characters into your iPhone, BlackBerry, Windows Mobile, or other device and receive a galaxy-sized Micropay rebate when paying by credit transaction. Dammit, Jim, we're eBook retailers not miracle workers, so we can't keep this up for long, don't miss out. Live long and go here: http://www.fictionwise.com/StarTrekSeries.htm to start buying!

- All Star Trek eBooks: 60% Micropay Rebate
http://www.fictionwise.com/StarTrekSeries.htm
- New Star Trek Movie-Tie Pre-Order eBook: 100% Rebate
http://www.fictionwise.com/eBooks/eBook86986.htm?
- All Science Fiction eBooks: Secure Titles: 30% Micropay Rebate; MultiFormat Titles:30% Off


----------



## frojazz (Feb 10, 2009)

I also posted this in the freebie thread:

This may have been posted here a month or two back, but I just finished it and thought it was worth sharing.
The Found by Genaro Zamora. <<This is the link to the online PDF version.

I posted my review at Amazon, where you can buy it for $1.84 right now. I'll cross post in the bargain book thread.

My review:
This is a good short story with paranormal happenings. It was a fast, entertaining read. I had to start another book after I finished this one at 1am because I was home alone, and I didn't want to have tainted dreams. The story brought to mind elements from Darkness Falls, The Birds and The Mist.

Amazon's posted description:
When a human skull is suddenly discovered by a child, a mystery from the past begins to unfold. A detective grows hot on the case. Another victim is suddenly captured and now, it's up to him in a race of time to capture the murderer before it's too late, no matter how far back, the terror may take him.......


----------



## BookishMom (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm not sure what the cutoff is for bargain books - I think they were under $5, right?. If I'm right, then the following Kindle editions of time-travel romances by Karen Marie Moning seem to be a good deal at *$3.99* each:

Kiss of the Highlander


The Dark Highlander


The Immortal Highlander
_--added image link. Betsy_

They're 4th, 5th, and 6th, in a series, but can be read independently.


----------



## BookishMom (Oct 30, 2008)

Anne said:


> Which one would you read first?


Read Kiss of the Highlander first, then Dark Highlander, for the best sequence of events. The first three books in the series (not Kindlized yet - that's why they're not listed here), are less important to the order. Starting with Kiss of the Highlander, it'll keep the sequence better if you read them in order. It's not absolutely necessary, but I'd recommend it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

BookishMom said:


> Gertie, what did you think of Immortal Highlander? I don't like repetition, either. (The only series I've kept up with - past 7 books or so - is the In Death Series.) Should I get Immortal or skip it? It gets pretty good reviews, but I'd rather hear it from someone who doesn't care for a lot of repetition, either.


At the end of _Dark Highlander_, Adam Black is mentioned. He's part of the Fae world, but sort of a black sheep. _Immortal Highlander_ is about Adam. He was a good character, and the author brings Drustan and Dageus back into the story. _Immortal Highlander_ was a decent read, but with the same type of contrived ending as _Kiss _and _Dark_. I'm not sorry I read it; as I said, it was a decent read. I just don't have any desire to continue with the series as I don't think the author has anything new to bring to it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Just got this one. A bargain at 99 cents.

Seven novels and stories by Owen Wister, including The Virginian



I haven't looked at it yet, so I can't vouch for the formatting.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi, another visit from your friendly neighborhood Moderator here...

As part of our ongoing restructuring/rearranging of the Book Corner and the Book Bazaar, we moved Bargain Books (this thread) and the Free Book thread from the Book Corner to the Bazaar, to collocate them with our author-members' promotional threads.

We've also made the decision to keep the author promo threads separate from the Bargain and Free Book threads and make these two threads for member "found" bargains only. We think this makes sense as everything is in one place now in a forum devoted to ONLY announcements of books for Kindle AND gives members a place to post the bargains they find.

Thanks for understanding as we continue to work to make KindleBoards a great place for all of our members!

This is part of "Forum Decorum" which can be found here:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html

And if you have any questions, feel free to PM me!

Thanks!

Betsy True
Book Corner Moderator


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Smashwords has _The Elvis Interviews_ by Glen Bonham for only 5 bucks. It's awesome.

I liked it so much, I started a thread about it: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,7903.0.html

The book itself is here: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/1612


----------



## BookishMom (Oct 30, 2008)

Several new bargains have been listed on the "Great Deals on Kindle" page at Amazon.com:
http://www.amazon.com/b/ref=amb_link_84182011_11?ie=UTF8&node=1268197011&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=browse&pf_rd_r=01YC2Y9J894T9VJ3P9CS&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=477090731&pf_rd_i=1286228011

Look along the left-hand and right-hand sidebars. Reload the page (may take a couple of reloads) and the lefthand sidebar will profile a different book.


----------



## Ephany (Mar 9, 2009)

The Handmaid's Tale by Margaret Atwood for $3.95. 










For some reason the link maker can't find it when I search. _--added the image link. Betsy_


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

$.99 Thriller that looks quite good:

http://www.amazon.com/A-Lifetime-of-Vengeance/dp/B001C95SAU/ref=pd_cp_kinc_1

From the item page:
While still in their teens the McKinney brothers enter the world of illicit drug trade. Just as their business appears to be running on auto-pilot, events turn their charmed lives into a living hell. Their friends turn against them and commit an act so heinous that the brothers are forced to leave their home in central Florida. They vow to come back and exact revenge on their friends-turned-enemies. After 6 years of military training they return to Florida to carry out their plan but their plan takes on a life of its own. But their enemies have a new, powerful friend. He's a big player in the central Florida drug trade and he has help from inside the sheriff's vice squad. Will the brothers survive this new threat? Will they carry out their plan and succeed in eliminating their adversaries, or will they forever harbor A Lifetime of Vengeance?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Just got this one. A bargain at 99 cents.
> 
> Seven novels and stories by Owen Wister, including The Virginian
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting this, Gertie. I loved the Virginian. I'll check it out and let you know about the formatting!

Update: The spacing between the lines is wider than I'm used to, it's in monospaced Courier, and it is doublespaced between paragraphs, but still seems to be readable (for me) and it's got an active Table of Contents, as advertised.

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Thanks for posting this, Gertie. I loved the Virginian. I'll check it out and let you know about the formatting!
> 
> Update: The spacing between the lines is wider than I'm used to, it's in monospaced Courier, and it is doublespaced between paragraphs, but still seems to be readable (for me) and it's got an active Table of Contents, as advertised.
> 
> Betsy


I started reading _The Virginian_. Using courier was a poor choice. Maybe it's just my "mature" eyes, but all the commas look like periods. Once I got used to that and the large spaces between paragraphs, I found it to be readable, as well.

I'm beginning to realize I never did read it. I was just thinking of the TV series. Probably also thinking of Edna Ferber's _Cimarron._ Unfortunately, not kindleized.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> I started reading _The Virginian_. Using courier was a poor choice. Maybe it's just my "mature" eyes, but all the commas look like periods. Once I got used to that and the large spaces between paragraphs, I found it to be readable, as well.
> 
> I'm beginning to realize I never did read it. I was just thinking of the TV series. Probably also thinking of Edna Ferber's _Cimarron._ Unfortunately, not kindleized.


Also a bargain, and a good read is the old book with the same name PLUS one letter. The Birginians by William Mackepiece Thackeray. Only $ .99.



Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Barbara S (Oct 31, 2008)

Sidney Sheldon's book "Master of the Game" is listed for sale at .99. I remember reading the book when it first came out and liking it. That was about 20 years ago, but for .99 I'll take the chance.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

This one looks good. I just order it: It cost $2.39


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Great bargains, everyone!

Doing a little pruning today to keep this thread lean & mean. I get many requests from members to keep this thread on topic to make it easier to find the bargains, so I apologize for impacting people's post count!

Betsy


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Cait said:


> Sidney Sheldon's book "Master of the Game" is listed for sale at .99. I remember reading the book when it first came out and liking it. That was about 20 years ago, but for .99 I'll take the chance.


I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but after sampling this, I have a STRONG suspicion that it's a bootleg.

There's no title or copyright page and the formatting is substandard. Plus, the cover image on the Amazon listing is not professional (off-center and has "look inside the book" text, which Kindle versions do not have, and there's no way to actually look inside). Also, the paper editions of the book don't link to the Kindle editions. The latter happens with legit books too, but it's just another red flag in this case IMO.

I don't know for sure, but it screams pirated to me. This has happened before, with the Harry Potter books and others, so it's not unheard of.

Edit: I reported it to Amazon just to be on the safe side. I hate to be a stick in the mud, but if it is a bootleg and something like this prevents Sheldon from releasing more legit e-books, we'd all lose out in the end. I'll let you all know what Amazon says, if they actually respond.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up CS. . . .keep us up to date if you hear anything back from Amazon. . . .


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

I really appreciate the information CS.... please keep us posted.... it is one of my favorite Sydney Sheldon books too and I was all set to buy it.... but sure won't if it's bootlegged.


----------



## Micdiddy (Nov 29, 2008)

Anne said:


> This one looks good. I just order it: It cost $2.39


Actually I got this book for free! I forgot from what site though...


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Micdiddy said:


> Actually I got this book for free! I forgot from what site though...


https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/526

You can "set the price," which means it could be free if you want it to be.


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

CS said:


> I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but after sampling this, I have a STRONG suspicion that it's a bootleg.
> 
> There's no title or copyright page and the formatting is substandard. Plus, the cover image on the Amazon listing is not professional (off-center and has "look inside the book" text, which Kindle versions do not have, and there's no way to actually look inside). Also, the paper editions of the book don't link to the Kindle editions. The latter happens with legit books too, but it's just another red flag in this case IMO.
> 
> ...


I thought the "Look Inside" part was weird too. I'm disappointed because I love this author but I won't buy it until I hear more. It would be awesome if it was .99 but I don't have a good feeling about it either.

Melissa


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

All the other Sidney Sheldon books available in Kindle editions are priced at $6.39.  Just one more indication that the one above is a bootleg copy.


----------



## frojazz (Feb 10, 2009)

I bought it before I saw these posts.  What do I do if it really is bootlegged?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

frojazz said:


> I bought it before I saw these posts. What do I do if it really is bootlegged?


You can return it if it's less than 7 days since you bought it. Even if it's more than that, if you talk to Amazon and express your concerns about it's authenticity, they'll probably refund the money. And then you delete it from your Kindle.


----------



## frojazz (Feb 10, 2009)

Thank you, Ann.  This'll need to be pruned out later, but I emailed Amazon with my concerns about the book with a request to pull the book and refund me if it is not verified as authentic.  I'll keep y'all in the loop.


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

I found this one for .99 last night. 

The reviews on the paper looked good.


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

Has anyone heard anything about the Sheldon book?

Melissa


----------



## frojazz (Feb 10, 2009)

^^I emailed Amazon last night at 1930 but haven't heard back from them yet.  The book is still in my account.  (I asked them to pull it if it is bootlegged.)  Also, the book is still up for $0.99.  Will notify when I get an update.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Haven't heard back from Amazon either.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Move Over, Miley

What if your picture was taped inside teenage boys' lockers, your closets were full of never-worn designer clothing, and the tabloids always asked if you were losing your "good girl" status? Find out when you download Secrets of My Hollywood Life #1 for $2.99 until the end of June.











I'll confess: I bought this and read it.  Yes, it's a chick book - but it's also very funny and savvy about the Hollywood lifestyle, its tabloid atmosphere, etc. If you're a TV/film buff, you'll enjoy it for those reasons. This is the first of a series, so if you like it, there's always more.


----------



## woodjh (Mar 14, 2009)

This one looks interesting. $0.99

The Grove


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

2 great masterpieces. One low price (99 cents). A bargain if I ever seen one.


----------



## ladyvolz (Dec 23, 2008)

this was posted by the author on the Amazon Kindle Mystery/Thriller forum. It's $1.59


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

ladyvolz said:


> this was posted by the author on the Amazon Kindle Mystery/Thriller forum. It's $1.59


This one sounds good.


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

I found some older Star Trek novels at Amazon at a good price:



For $3.16



For $2.79



For $2.79



Also $2.79

I'm pretty sure I read these way back when, I remember the Jean Lorrah ones being quite good.


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

A few more Star Trek books at $2.79:


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

ladyvolz said:


> this was posted by the author on the Amazon Kindle Mystery/Thriller forum. It's $1.59


I grabbed this one, it looks like it will keep me awake. 
jp


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

One of the most prolific and accessible retellings of the Norse Myths. At 99 cents it's a keeper.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

I found these on Amazon's Books Under 2 Bucks thread.

Most of these are actually a buck or under.

    

I can't vouch for any of them, but I'll be sampling a few at the very least.

Edit: "Uncovered Passion" is actually FREE here: http://christophergolliday.webs.com/freeebook.htm

And "Variant" is a short story, just so you know. You can get it for free if you're willing to jump through some major hoops. Check out the terms here.  http://johnaugust.com/variant (scroll down to Why Not Free?) I think I'll pass on that particular freebie offer.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Colorado Sequence is around 750 Kb but there's no page count.  Either it's really long, or weirdly formatted.  I've sampled for now.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

CS said:


> "Variant" is a short story, just so you know. You can get it for free if you're willing to jump through some major hoops. Check out the terms here.  http://johnaugust.com/variant (scroll down to Why Not Free?) I think I'll pass on that particular freebie offer.


I sampled this last night, loved it, and went ahead and 1-clicked.

I don't usually bother with short stories because they tend to seem overpriced to me when you can get full-length books for free, a cent, 80 cents, 99 cents, etc. - but this one is worth it. Its multiple five-star reviews on Amazon (now including mine) are a testament to that fact.

And the author actually isn't just any old Joe Schmo - it turns out he was the screenwriter for several major movies (Go, Big Fish, Charlie and the Chocolate Factory, Corpse Bride, etc.). That's a pretty impressive résumé, but this little e-book represents his finest work yet (IMO).

The Variant ended up being a major surprise for me, and it's one I recommend wholeheartedly despite its brief length.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

CS said:


>


CS found this and I thought it looked interesting so I sampled. . . . .I think I will buy it. . . .I've read 2 full chapters -- there's still more to the sample so It's not a small book -- and it is so far well written and I am interested to see where it's going. I even went ahead and got my June gift cert so I could buy it without having the small charge (only 80 cents) show up on my CC!


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> CS found this and I thought it looked interesting so I sampled. . . . .I think I will buy it. . . .I've read 2 full chapters -- there's still more to the sample so It's not a small book -- and it is so far well written and I am interested to see where it's going. I even went ahead and got my June gift cert so I could buy it without having the small charge (only 80 cents) show up on my CC!


I grabbed this one, it looks exciting!!!
jp


----------



## frojazz (Feb 10, 2009)

I've had this one on my over $5 list, but now it is under $2! It has nine 5-star customer reviews.


$1.59

Here is the Amazon description:
Review
This book has intrigue, humor, romance and in the style of James Bond, action and adventure. Author James Halon has written an action-packed adventure novel in The Malagasy Tortoise.

Product Description
Jim Morgan goes on a search for a ESP heightening tortoise. Murder, mayhem, and beautiful women challenge Morgan to complete the expedition for the Malagasy Rex. The evil, expatriated Russian, Margolova, has set her rattlers into action as she slips, venomously, below the equator to steal the Malagasy Tortoise, if indeed one is ever found.


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

frojazz said:


> I've had this one on my over $5 list, but now it is under $2! It has nine 5-star customer reviews.
> 
> 
> $1.59
> ...


I read both of the "Jim Morgan" adventures and really liked them. And I'm not bias because my name is Jim Morgan.


----------

